
A Long Time Ago, On a Web Server Far, Far Away... - BerislavLopac
http://www.sitepoint.com/a-long-time-ago-on-a-web-server-far-far-away/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SitepointFeed+%28SitePoint+Feed%29&utm_content=Netvibes
======
absurd
fun!

